# Cajas Hibridas Que opinan?



## Caliper (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola amigos casi todos los temas de cajas para subs estan concentrados en las cajas Bass Reflex en las Folded Horns y un poco menos en las de Banda Pasante pero lo que me llama la atención es que casi nadie comenta sobre las cajas Hibridas.

Me gustan mucho las folded horn por la gran presión y alto SPL que dan aquí mas las usan para musica grabada tipo Techno o Discotec y para vivo usan las Reflex pero quisiera su opinión sobre esas cajas que en otros foros las llaman Tipo Reflex Horn o Híbridas las cuales externamente se ven como un Reflex (llevan la cara externa del bajo en forma frontal y libre) pero internamente llevan el laberinto que desemboca en un gran puerto de salida que es tipico de las cajas Horn.

En Speakerplans comentan mucho sobre una caja de este tipo Reflex Horn la caja en sí no es muy grande y la llaman "The Rhino" y la cual tiene una sensibilidad de 106 db a 1w a 1m (RCF tiene un modelo parecido que es un poco mas pequeño el RCF1018 que es de 103 db a 1w 1m) ya que estas cajas llevan el bajo adelante libre y frontal (que es lo que siempre reclaman para vivo) y traen ademas el alto SPL de las Horn (con 106 db a 1w a 1m no creen que es mas que suficiente para un bajo frontal?) aunque por aquí no las he visto tengo los planos para armarla pero como creen que se comportarían estas cajas reflex horn para sonido en vivo (ya que casi nadie recomienda subs horns para vivo) especificamente para subs y las armaría con parlantes Selenium 18SWS1000 (1000 watts RMS) y las usaría con Qsc Rmx 5050 y Phonic XP-5000. Por otro lado en Speakerplans en los comentarios sobre "The Rhino" solo hablan maravillas sobre estas cajas pero hablan solo de musica grabada nada de sonido en vivo y encima en ingles.

Alguno de uds las ha probado amigos? que opinan? les agradezco cualquier comentario y les adjunto imagenes de la caja The Rhino. 

Saludos. 

PD. Es mi primera participación en este foro disculpen si hay errores.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola Caliper, bienvenido al foro.

Buscá en *este link* "Gauss Enano" y "Rebote Enano".
Con ese nombre se conocen esas cajas por estos lugares 

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Abr 6, 2010)

Eso ya está inventado se le denominan Scooper o Super Scooper o tobogán tiene muchas denominaciónes, es una caja muy buena ofrece un SPL alto arriba del promedio de cajas de audio pro, necesita un buen cono porque trabaja bastante free air, eso es lo que la hace buena y mala.
Por otra parte, la potencia sin contról no sirve de nada y este tipo de cajas no tiene la mejor respuesta a distintas frecuencias, mas bien díria que no hay contról sobre ella, tiene resonancias y desfasaje alto en ciertas frecuencias lo que es un problema y algo bueno a la vez, esta caja está diseñada para lugares abiertos, es puro SPL.

Estoy hablando de los Scooper en general, nada específico.

S2


----------



## Caliper (Abr 6, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Eso ya está inventado se le denominan Scooper o Super Scooper o tobogán tiene muchas denominaciónes, es una caja muy buena ofrece un SPL alto arriba del promedio de cajas de audio pro, necesita un buen cono porque trabaja bastante free air, eso es lo que la hace buena y mala.
> Por otra parte, la potencia sin contról no sirve de nada y este tipo de cajas no tiene la mejor respuesta a distintas frecuencias, mas bien díria que no hay contról sobre ella, tiene resonancias y desfasaje alto en ciertas frecuencias lo que es un problema y algo bueno a la vez, esta caja está diseñada para lugares abiertos, es puro SPL.
> 
> Estoy hablando de los Scooper en general, nada específico.
> ...



Que tal amigo las Scooper son grandotas creo que tienen 1.20 m de alto o mas estas Rhino son parecidas aunque mucho mas pequeñas me enviaron varios planos y de alto no pasan de 90 cm aunque creo que el principio de funcionamiento debe ser parecido a los Scooper que mencionas.

Yo para subs uso Bass Reflex tipo G-Sub de 2x18 de Rog Mogale suenan bien aunque no me dan mucho SPL y como que les falta profundidad o algo así pero hace poco me prestaron cajas RCF1018 y me dí con la sorpresa de que un solo bajo individual RCF1018 me daba casi la misma sensación de bajo que un G-Sub (ambas cajas con el mismo parlante Selenium 18SWS1000) entonces decidí pasarme a subs individuales (mayor facilidad de transporte, mas facilidad de acomodarlas, mayor SPL, bajos mas profundos, etc) especificamente iba a armar las 1018 de RCF.

Pero indagando por la red me topé con estas cajas "The Rhino" la cuales andan por los 106 db a 1w a 1m (la RCF1018 te da 103 db a 1w 1m) ahora tengo entendido que cada 3 db practicamente estas duplicando la presion sonora si esto es así entonces una sola caja The Rhino o Miniscoop de 106 db me puede dar la misma presion sonora que 2 cajas RCF1018 de 103 db? (je je creo que ya me cruzé) la RCF1018 ya la escuché y me gustó pero esta The Rhino solo se diferencia en que su laberinto solo tiene una vuelta mas y es un poquito mas alta y no tendria problemas para armarlas ya que los planos de ambas cajas son muy parecidos.

Lo del buen cono creo que Selenium es garantía, lo del descontrol no sabría ya que las usaría con crossover electronico, equalizador y las alimentaría con Qsc Rmx 5050 y Phonic XP5000 a 4 ohm por canal y pondría 4 cajas por lado. Ahora lo del termino   _*desfasaje alto en ciertas frecuencias lo que es un problema y algo bueno a la vez*_   no se si por favor te podrías explayar un poco mas yo las necesito exclusivamente para sonido en vivo al aire libre.

Te agradezco cualquier comentario.
Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Abr 6, 2010)

MiniScoop me falto agregar de sinónimo, si basicamente el funcionamiento es igual, no se hasta que punto afectá el hecho de reducir la "boca" de salida.







Ésta es una gráfica que presenta Mogale de su Scooper de 21", primero que nada hay que hacer notar como con el cono grande baja su punto de resonancia, a 35Hz Ofrece 113db/m/w.
Al grano, el problema del sonido descontrolado lo puedes ver en la grafica (la gráfica como mencioné es de un Scoop de 21" pero con cambia mucho entre los Scoop) a 35 y 75 Hz tenes un SPL muy alto y a 50 tenés un pérdida no mucha unos 2db pero se nota, el mayor problema de esto es cuanto estas en lugares cerrados donde el local tiene una resonancia baja, ahi se complica mucho trabajar con Mics ya que los graves se van por las nubes con estas cajas, entonces tienes que empezar a mover cajas asi no se producen resonancias y terminas trabajando el doble pero para sonido abierto es la mejor opción, graves profundos, buena golpe y demás cualidades.

S2


----------



## sonidomax1 (Sep 10, 2010)

tienen las medidas o los planos de estas cajas "the Rhino"


----------



## Caliper (Sep 11, 2010)

sonidomax1 dijo:


> tienen las medidas o los planos de estas cajas "the Rhino"



Hola, hay varios planos de estas cajas los gringos las paran modificando a cada rato (solo date una vuelta por los foros de Speakerplans para que veas la cantidad de temas que se debaten con respecto a estas cajas) supongo yo que es para obtener el mejor modelo ya que como me explico Dano este modelo de caja es puro SPL pero por sus características se te puede volver incontrolable.

Yo subí en otro tema de este foro una cuestion para este modelo The Rhino para usarlos con parlantes Selenium 18SWS1000 de 1000 watts RMS pero hasta ahora no me responden de  todas maneras te pongo los 3 planos que subí con sus medidas.


http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/438/miniscooper55.jpg


http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/6066/rhinoscoop31.jpg


http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/7251/superscooperchaparro257.jpg


Saludos.


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Sep 15, 2010)

jaja por experiencia se que esas cajas para frecuencias bajas no sirven, XD. 
fabrique unas para analizarlas, y en espacios cerrados, suenan bien, pero cuando uno las pone en un lugar abierto, no reproducen ninguna frecuencia baja, tiene cortocircuito acustico total


----------



## mixato (Sep 15, 2010)

Cajas Hibirdas Que opinan?

Y quién le dijo a las cajas hibridas que tenían derecho a opinar? 

(perdón malísimo el chiste pero me causó mucha gracia  )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2010)

Me regalaron un museo de parlantes (todos originales) , entre ellos un University de 15 , Model 315 15'' 3-Way Diffaxial speaker , campana de fundición , 3 Kg de imán alnico V en W , lo de diffaxial es que tiene un cono de 8'' montado sobre el de 15'' con la suspensión llena de agujeros en línea , además tiene el horn tweeter de compresión coaxial , control de "brillo" 50 Watts , 15 Kg. En 1957 ésto valía 132 Dólares en EEUU . > > > > > Ya les voy a hacer un posteo de eso.

El tema es que me puse a Googlear para hecerle el bafle original , y entre esas cosas encontré éste que viene justito al tema . . .  y es de 1952 . . .  nada nuevo sobre la tierra 

Saludos !


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 17, 2010)

mixato dijo:


> Cajas Hibirdas Que opinan?
> 
> Y quién le dijo a las cajas hibridas que tenían derecho a opinar?
> 
> (perdón malísimo el chiste pero me causó mucha gracia  )



jajaja che, no es taaaaan malo! 

que lindo parlante! para poner en la esquina de la casa donde siempre hay que barrer porque se acumula tooodo el polvo!!

esta bueno tener cosas viejas en casa, y ese parlante se ve muy bien cuidado!
(el de dosme digo)


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Ene 4, 2011)

Bueno muchachos, voy a contar mi experiencia con estas cajas raras. Aqui en el norte donde vivo desde hace unos años he visto como un tipo específico de caja para graves ganaba terreno descontroladamente.




Aqui esta.
Ésta caja es un híbrido entre un tapped horn y un reflex. El reflex es la cavidad interna que trabaja como caja de resonancia, ésto se hace para reducir la longitud del laberinto, luego la onda se encuentra con la parte de atras del parlante mezclandose con el sonido que sale de éste. El bafle trabaja como pasabanda desde 40 aprox. hasta cerca de los 200 Hz. la curva de respuesta de cualquier caja depende mucho de el parlante que se use, la caja sólo refuerza ciertas frecuencias.




Recientemente armé una de éstas cajas con un parlante audifiel de 8 pulgadas(modelo 8BX)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y el sonido es excelente(para mi gusto). Yo escucho metal el cual saca a relucir las fallas de un equipo mal hecho, pero con esta caja el sonido del bajo es nitido, el bombo de la batería se escucha bien y los cuerpos de esta resaltan muy bien.
Conclusión, es una muy buena caja para su reducido tamaño(comparando con cualquier horn, laberintica)funcionan muy muy bien en lugares cerrados y buen desempeño en lugares abiertos, si la caja tiene excesos de refuerzos en algunas frecuencias la solución es simple, se ecualiza y listo.


----------



## angel36 (Ene 4, 2011)

Carlos.....si queres compartir el plano de la misma no estaría mal


----------



## Caliper (Ene 5, 2011)

KNIGHTKNIGHT dijo:


> jaja por experiencia se que esas cajas para frecuencias bajas no sirven, XD.
> fabrique unas para analizarlas, y en espacios cerrados, suenan bien, pero cuando uno las pone en un lugar abierto, no reproducen ninguna frecuencia baja, tiene cortocircuito acustico total



Creo que ese es el tipico caso de la caja con el parlante equivocado.

Los gringos recomiendan para sus miniscoop el modelo PD1850 o un modelo que se le parezca (que tenga casi los mismos parametros thiele small) de lo contrario meterles cualquier parlante es una lotería.

Saludos.


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Ene 5, 2011)

angel36 dijo:


> Carlos.....si queres compartir el plano de la misma no estaría mal








Bueno, ese es el diseño, por supuesto que para armar uno para un woofer de 8 pulgadas se calcula la caja, pero el diseño básico es el mismo, pero más chico. Cuando pueda saco fotos.


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Ene 20, 2011)

siempre se me borra la imagen de las cajas, aqui vamos de nuevo:


----------



## angel36 (Jul 9, 2011)

tenia que hacer una refacción.....y como sobro un poco de madrea decidi hacer la prueba de esta caja....en su formato cubo 12 "·.

Falta definir un parlante similar o igual al propuesto por el creador.....

si alguien ya la armo en sus modelos 12 o 15"....que suba fotos y comente..


----------



## SonyXploD (Dic 23, 2011)

Caliper dijo:


> Hola amigos casi todos los temas de cajas para subs estan concentrados en las cajas Bass Reflex en las Folded Horns y un poco menos en las de Banda Pasante pero lo que me llama la atención es que casi nadie comenta sobre las cajas Hibridas.


 
Man, no tendrás planos de esta rhino en version para 12"? Podrán ser usadas éstas en rango completo?


----------

